# Rosewill RNX-N100 on OS 10.3.9 not working



## Motaro (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a PC guy and I'm trying to get this USB network adapter working on this Apple. It's an older Mac that looks like this:







It's running OS 10.3.9. The network adapter is a Rosewill RNX-N100. It says that it works with Mac OS 10.3/10.4/10.5. I followed the instructions and installed the drivers from the disc, then plugged in the USB adapter after a restart. It detected it, found my wireless network, and connected to it. It's a WPA network and after I entered in the passkey, it connected pretty quick. The problem is, I can't get online. I open up Safari and I get a popup saying it can't find the server. Tried a few different sites, nothing. I look at the stats of the Rosewill program and it says it's connected with a strong signal and data is flowing out, but nothing coming in. Like I said I'm a PC guy and don't know Macs well, so maybe one of you guys can lend a hand. Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Motaro - welcome to TSG.

Do you have the latest drivers installed? (1.7.1)

Also .... did you follow the instructions in the User Manual? OS X instructions begin on page 42.


----------



## Motaro (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Yankee Rose, Just typed a huge post and lost it, so now I'm in concentrated mode: Yes latest drivers installed, yes followed manual to a T, tried another network in addition to my own with same results. Shows as connected with data going out + strong signal, but like I said I'm not Mac guy. Going to set up an access point in bridge mode if this device can't be made to function, but would prefer to get the dongle to work. Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Little else more frustrating than typed words lost accidentally - been there/done that! 

OK I'm wondering about your router? Does it have the latest firmware installed?


----------



## Motaro (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if it has the latest firmware installed. It does work fine with 2 other PC's in the house, that I do know. Is it possible a firmware update for the router would fix this even though the router works fine with 2 other computers(one apple one pc)?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Yes, it is possible. What make/model is your router?


----------



## Motaro (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a Belkin F5D8233-4.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again:

Here is a link to the firmware update page.

Try zapping your PRAM too: reboot your iMac & hold down "Command" (the Apple key) + "Option" (the Alt key) + "P" + "R" while it is booting. Keep holding the keys down until you hear the second start-up chime; you'll then know the operation has completed and you can release the keys. Reboot your iMac (and I suggest the router too) and see if you get a connection.

Hope that helps!


----------

